# New Tow Behind John Deere Spreader



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

It was time to up my game on my spreader, so I picked up one of these. 130 pound capacity.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> It was time to up my game on my spreader, so I picked up one of these. 130 pound capacity.


Man between that and you tow behind sprayer you must have the wife completely hypnotized.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Made in the USA. Be American, Buy American!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

We have a deal in our marriage - she gets to decorate the house, pick her own clothes and shoes, style and cut her hair any way she wants to, and control her "lady lair" areas how she wants.

I get to decide on the garage, man cave, yard, vehicles, tools and equipment.

I grill, she bakes and does side dishes.

Oh, and two TVs. Secret to a happy marriage.

Because I can't stand the Kardashians, I don't give a hoot about Housewives from Wherever, and she hates sports and racing....

Actually, I am lucky to have her. And I mean that, sincerely!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> We have a deal in our marriage - she gets to decorate the house, pick her own clothes and shoes, style and cut her hair any way she wants to, and control her "lady lair" areas how she wants.
> 
> I get to decide on the garage, man cave, yard, vehicles, tools and equipment.
> 
> ...


The first time I read it I thought you said she gets to control her lady hair areas. Luckily I reread it. Sounds like you have a great marriage. Good for you.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye you are one funny dude. And you have the best signature line on this forum... "but that's pretty much all I have to say".


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > We have a deal in our marriage - she gets to decorate the house, pick her own clothes and shoes, style and cut her hair any way she wants to, and control her "lady lair" areas how she wants.
> ...


Thanks, TN Hawkeye! Yeah, that might have been a little too close on the similar subject matters, there!

Yeah, my wife is cool about letting me buy things we need. I don't buy silly stuff; I buy quality stuff that lasts for many years. I try not to waste money, and only buy what we need.

Plus, I don't smoke, rarely drink, and I gave up chasing women when I met her...so she cuts me some slack!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I got a really good deal on it.

My John Deere dealer had one for $289. I laughed at them.

I paid $179 for it at Lowe's - regularly $199, but I got a 10% off deal for being a Lowe's credit card holder....

It is actually made by Agri-Fab. I did not know that when I bought it, but I have the paperwork showing Agri-Fab made it.

I wanted it to match my tractor.

Because matching your spreader to your tractor makes it look you got it going on.

Green and yellow look good together, especially when you wear a matching hat.

I'm a lawn care brand fashionista, biscuits!

Makes all the neighborhood men all jelly when I am out and about!

Wait until they see my new Stihl hat...! Killing it up in there!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @TN Hawkeye you are one funny dude. And you have the best signature line on this forum... "but that's pretty much all I have to say".


I really wish it was a joke. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, gotta fly my green and yellow freak flag, high, yeah!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And wait until my neighbors see me rocking this bad boy when I am out trimming my hedges.



They gonna be so jelly, yeah!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6jJkdRaa04g


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> The first time I read it I thought you said she gets to control her lady hair areas.


Me too :lol: and then I was like, TMI. And then I was like, what kind of stuff is this guy requesting :shock:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > The first time I read it I thought you said she gets to control her lady hair areas.
> ...


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

@FlowRider sjat are your thoughts on this spreader after a year? I am in need of a new one.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Still learnin said:


> @FlowRider sjat are your thoughts on this spreader after a year? I am in need of a new one.


It has been an excellent piece of equipment. Overall, it has been a solid tow-behind spreader.

The all metal rod actuation mechanism is sturdy and robust, much better than cable actuated.

The large pneumatic tires allow it to carry a lot of fertilizer weight and roll over the lawn and bumps.

The exit gate in the discharge hopper feeds the fertilizer without clogging, and holds its setting firm.

It is strongly made, steel frame, enclosed gearbox, powder coated, and no-rust polymer hopper.

I clean it after every use with fresh rinse water, and WD-40 on the exposed metal where salts land.

It still looks brand new, and has worked flawlessly. It was worth the extra money to buy quality.

I plan to try using it to spread some composted cow manure on my front lawn as top dressing.

Assuming it performs that task well, I will be extremely pleased with the spreader; not typical use.

The large hopper carries a lot of fertilizer, so you can dump a full bag and cover a lot of ground.

I would highly recommend it, or its Agri-Fab counterpart, given how well made it is. Very pleased.

You have to assemble it yourself, which was a bit of a puzzle, but follow the instructions, and voila!

:thumbup: :nod:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have the Agrifab push version of this. Exactly the same unit but push. I love it. I can do 28k in 30 min and it is easy to push. I also love that you can pop open the gear casing and fill it with grease in about 5 min. This keeps it running smooth.


----------

